# FEEDBACK DESTROYER PRO DSP1124P Problems



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

This is my first post on Home Theater Shack, I was referred here by a friend and so far have been very pleased with what I seen. Anyways... To my problem... I bought the feedback destroyer pro hoping to test it out on the system I have now (a basic Sony surround). I used the original wiring and wired up some 1/4" mono jacks. I ran these through the feedback destroyer and was at a lose when the bass was very very quiet. I tested the jacks without plugging them in (just bridged them with a wire) and they sounded as loud as before which helped me quantify my problem. I bought the feedback destroyer used on Ebay and also haven't bought MIDI cords yet to adjust it. I don't know if this is settings or lack of power..:scratch: At a lose thanks for the help guys!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you done a factory reset on it? There is a description of this process in the manual. Additionally, you could try putting it in bypass mode and see if it goes back to full power. If that is the case, then I would submit that the problem is with the filters that were preset when you received the unit and a factory reset and configuration is in order. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

I tried to reset the codes back to factory settings (which did help a little bit) and I also tried to bypass the system. Bypassing the system didn't make much of a difference. It seems to be going up to 'clip' LED on the LED Meter all the time on the display, which I read wasn't good to do (this also happened in bypass mode). It says it can be digital distortion. I used a 1/4" Mono jack which I purchased from radio shack. I wired it by screwing it in, not soldering or anything special. Again, also, I am not using a music cable designed for these (i.e. mics and guitars), I am using cable that comes with standard surround sound systems.


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

If it were me I would (and I did) use a 1/4 inch to rca cable or at the very least a 1/4in male to rca female adapter. You just have to make sure your makeshift cable is not shorting or something.

http://www.amazon.com/Hosa-CPR201-D...cal-instruments&ie=UTF8&qid=1296790727&sr=1-1


----------



## naren (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi, I too need help in starting DSP1124P.My setup is CA 640C > CA 640A > Rec out 1 > MF X-10V3 > Outlaw ICBM > Sub out L & R > DSP 1124P Input 1 & Input 2.

Using two Sub Warf SW150 in Stereo.

At the DSP using 1/4 TS Adaptor and RCA regular cables.

After sweating a lot still there is no output from the Subs. Even in the bypass mode there is not even a single green LED. This is a new unit and also I am new to it.

After following this forum for a long time decided to plunge and try to learn. But I fear I am doing some blunder and unable locate.

Please help and thank you in advance.


----------



## naren (Aug 27, 2010)

Tried to reconnect and it started working.


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

As a quick side question, would it matter if the sub is a non-powered sub? This sub gets its amplification from the AV unit and I was wondering if it would lose its amplification through the feedback destroyer


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

TK1990 said:


> As a quick side question, would it matter if the sub is a non-powered sub? This sub gets its amplification from the AV unit and I was wondering if it would lose its amplification through the feedback destroyer


Does it have a preamp loop? Is that what your makeshift connector was about? 

It has to be a line level output requiring a power amp. If you took a speaker out and screwed a 1/4 inch connector on the end of the wire that will not work and could damage the BFD.


----------



## TK1990 (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm guessing the receiver has a built in amplifier since the bass volume is controlled there. I'm guessing I need a line level output from the receiver, right? so the backfeed suppressor has a constant signal? And I'm guessing that is why I had to use the makeshift connector (I noticed the line level converters have RCA and not speaker wire out). I also found nominal values of output from the line levels and noticed how nicely they matched the feedback destroyer... (This is all becoming more clear!)

As a side note.. I was wondering if anyone knows where to get a one channel converter since there is one channel out for the sub..

Thanks for all the help, it's really wonderfull!! I may actually be able to get this to work now lol


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

TK1990 said:


> I'm guessing the receiver has a built in amplifier since the bass volume is controlled there. I'm guessing I need a line level output from the receiver, right? so the backfeed suppressor has a constant signal? And I'm guessing that is why I had to use the makeshift connector (I noticed the line level converters have RCA and not speaker wire out). I also found nominal values of output from the line levels and noticed how nicely they matched the feedback destroyer... (This is all becoming more clear!)
> 
> As a side note.. I was wondering if anyone knows where to get a one channel converter since there is one channel out for the sub..
> 
> Thanks for all the help, it's really wonderful!! I may actually be able to get this to work now lol


Couple questions:
1. What receiver are you using exactly?
2. What output are feeding the DSP1124P with?

You COULD use a line level converter to convert a speaker level signal to line level, feed to the DSP1124P, then re-amplify.. But that would be far from ideal.

Normally you'd have an line level LFE output from the AVR - feed that to the DSP1124, then that would go to a plate amp on a powered sub -- or another type of sub amplifier.


----------

